# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 47 لسنة 4  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة الدستورية العليا*

*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم21 ديسمبر سنة 1985م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار / محمد على بليغرئيس المحكمة*
وحضور *السادة المستشارين / مصطفى جميل مرسى وممدوح مصطفى حسن ومنير أمين عبد المجيد ورابح لطفى جمعة  وشريف برهام نور وواصل علاء الدين.*    أعضاء
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ السيد عبد الحميد عمارة                                  المفوض*
*وحضور السيد / أحمد على فضل اللهأمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 47لسنة 4 قضائية " دستورية".*
*" الإجراءات"**بتاريخ 8 مارس سنة 1982 أودعت المدعية صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالبة الحكم بعدم دستورية المادتين 226 و 227 من القانون المدنى.*
*وقدمت إدارة قضايا الحكومة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى.*
*وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة 16 نوفمبر سنة 1985 وفى هذه الجلسة قررت المحكمة مد أجل النطق بالحكم إلى الجلسة اليوم.*
*" المحكمة "*

*بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.*
*حيث إن الوقائع – على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل فى أن المدعى عليهم من الثالث إلى الأخير كانوا قد استصدروا حكماً من محكمة الاسكندرية. الابتدائية فى الدعوى رقم 929 لسنة 1971 تجارى كلى بإلزام الشركة المدعية بأن تدفع لهم مبلغ 75725.885 جنيهاً والفوائد القانونية من تاريخ المطالبة الرسمية. وتأيد هذا الحكم استئنافياً فى القضية رقم 454 لسنة 35 ق استئناف الاسكندرية فاستشكلت الشركة المدعية فى التنفيذ بالنسبة لمتجمد الفوائد القانونية أمام محكمة تنفيذ الاسكندرية بالقضية رقم 1073 لسنة 81 ت الاسكندرية ودفعت بعدم دستورية المادتين 226 و 227 من القانون المدنى. وبجلسة 17 ديسمبر سنة 1981 صرحت محكمة تنفيذ الاسكندرية للشركة المدعية بإقامة الدعوى الدستورية فأقامت المدعية الدعوى الماثلة.*
*وحيث إن هذه المحكمة سبق أن قضت بتاريخ 4 مايو سنة 1985 فى الدعوى رقم 20 لسنة 1 قضائية "دستورية" برفض الطعن بعدم دستورية المادة 226 من القانون المدنى التى تنص على أنه " إذا كان محل الالتزام مبلغاً من النقود، وكان معلوم المقدار وقت الطلب، وتأخر المدين فى الوفاء به، كان ملزماً بأن يدفع للدائن على سبيل التعويض عن التأخير فوائد قدرها أربعة فى المائة فى المسائل المدنية وخمسة فى المائة فى المسائل التجارية. وتسرى هذه الفوائد من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية بها، إن لم يحدد الاتفاق أو العرف التجارى تاريخاً آخر لسريانها، وهذا كله ما لم ينص القانون على غيره". وقد نشر هذا الحكم بالجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 16 مايو سنة 1985.*
*وحيث إن الفقرة الأولى من المادة 175 من الدستور قد نصت على أن "تتولى المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون غيرها الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح....." كما قضت المادة 178 من الدستور بأن "تنشر فى الجريدة الرسمية الأحكام الصادرة من المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الدعاوى الدستورية...." ، ونصت المادة 49/1 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 على أن "أحكام المحكمة فى الدعاوى الدستورية.. ملزمة لجميع سلطات الدولة وللكافة". – ومؤدى ذلك أن الأحكام الصادرة فى الدعاوى الدستورية – وهى بطبيعتها دعاوى عينية توجه الخصومة فيها إلى النصوص التشريعية المطعون عليها بعيب دستورى – تكون لها حجية مطلقة بحيث لا يقتصر أثرها على الخصوم فى الدعاوى التى صدرت فيها، وإنما ينصرف هذا الأثر إلى الكافة وتلتزم بها جميع سلطات الدولة، سواء أكانت هذه الأحكام قد انتهت إلى عدم دستورية النص التشريعى المطعون فيه أم إلى دستوريته ورفض الدعوى على هذا الأساس، وذلك لعموم نصوص المادتين 175و 178 من الدستور والمادة 49/1 من قانون المحكمة المشار إليه، ولأن الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين التى اختصت بها المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون غيرها هى رقابة شاملة تمتد إلى الحكم بعدم دستورية النص فتلغى قوة نفاذه أو إلى تقرير دستوريته وبالتالى سلامته من جميع العيوب وأوجه البطلان.*
*          لما كان ذلك، وكانت المدعية تطلب الحكم بعدم دستورية المادة 226 من القانون المدنى التى سبق لهذه المحكمة أن قضت برفض الدعوى بعدم دستوريتها على ما سلف بيانه، وكان قضاؤها هذا له حجية مطلقة حسمت الخصومة بشأن دستورية هذا النص حسماً قاطعاً مانعاً من نظر أى طعن يثور من جديد بشأنه، فإن المصلحة فى الدعوى الماثلة بالنسبة للطعن على هذه المادة تكون منتفية، وبالتالى يتعين الحكم بعدم قبولها.*
*وحيث إن الدعوى فى شقها الخاص بالطعن على المادة 227 من القانون المدنى قد استوفت أوضاعها القانونية .*
*وحيث إن المدعية تنعى على المادة 227 من القانون المدنى أنها إذ تقضى بجواز الاتفاق على اقتضاء فوائد سواء أكان ذلك فى مقابل تأخير الوفاء أم فى أية حالة أخرى تشترط فيها الفوائد تكون قد انطوت على مخالفة لمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية التى أصبحت طبقاً للمادة الثانية من الدستور "المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع". وذلك باعتبار أن تلك الفوائد تمثل زيادة فى الدين بغير مقابل، فهى من الربا المتفق على تحريمه أخذاً بقوله تعالى " وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا " .*
*وحيث إن القانون المدنى الصادر بالقانون رقم 131 لسنة 1948 فى 16 يولية سنة 1948 والمعمول به ابتداء من 15 أكتوبر سنة 1949 ينص فى المادة 227 منه – محل الطعن – على أنه "(1) يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يتفقا على سعر آخر للفوائد سواء أكان ذلك فى مقابل تأخير الوفاء أم فى أية حالة أخرى يشترط فيها الفوائد، على ألا يزيد هذا السعر على سبعة فى المائة، فإذا اتفقا على فوائد تزيد على هذا السعر وجب تخفيضها إلى سبعة فى المائة وتعين رد ما دفع زائداً على هذا القدر.(2) وكل عمولة أو منفعة، أياً كان نوعها، اشترطها الدائن إذا زادت هى والفائدة المتفق عليها على الحد الأقصى المتقدم ذكره تعتبر فائدة مستترة، وتكون قابلة للتخفيض، إذ ما ثبت أن هذه العمولة أو المنفعة لاتقابلها خدمة حقيقية يكون الدائن قد أداها ولا منفعة مشروعة".*
*وحيث إنه يبين من تعديل الدستور الذى تم بتاريخ 22 مايو سنة 1980 أن المادة الثانية أصبحت تنص على أن " الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع". بعد أن كانت تنص عند صدور الدستور فى 11 سبتمبر سنة 1971 على أن "الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر رئيسى للتشريع" والعبارة الأخيرة من هذا النص لم يكن لها سابقة فى أى من الدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة ابتداء من دستور سنة 1923 وحتى دستور سنة 1964.*
*وحيث إن الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح – المنوطة بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا – تستهدف أصلاً صون الدستور القائم وتأكيد احترامه وحمايته من الخروج على أحكامه، وسبيل هذه الرقابة التحقق من التزام سلطة التشريع بما يورده الدستور فى مختلف نصوصه من ضوابط وقيود ومن ثم فإنه يتعين – عند الفصل فيما يثار فى شأن هذه التشريعات من مطاعن تستهدف نقض قرينة الدستورية – استظهار هذه الضوابط والقيود وتحديدها وذلك للتعرف على مدى مخالفة تلك التشريعات لها.*
*وحيث إنه يبين من صيغة العبارة الأخيرة من المادة الثانية من الدستور – بعد تعديلها على نحو ما سلف – أن المشرع الدستورى أتى بقيد على السلطة المختصة بالتشريع قوامه الزام هذه السلطة – وهى بصدد وضع التشريعات – بالالتجاء إلى مبادئ الشريعة لاستمداد الأحكام المنظمة للمجتمع، وهو ما أشارت إليه اللجنة الخاصة بالإعداد لتعديل الدستور فى تقريرها إلى مجلس الشعب والذى أقره المجلس بجلسة 19 يولية سنة 1979 وأكدت اللجنة التى أعدت مشروع التعديل وقدمته إلى المجلس فناقشه ووافق عليه بجلسة 30 أبريل سنة 1980 إذ جاء فى تقريرها عن مقاصد تعديل الدستور بالنسبة للعبارة الأخيرة من المادة الثانية بأنها " تلزم المشرع بالالتجاء إلى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية البحث عن بغيته فيها مع إلزامه بعدم الالتجاء إلى غيرها، فإذا لم يجد فى الشريعة الإسلامية حكماً صريحاً، فإن وسائل استنباط الأحكام من المصادر الاجتهادية فى الشريعة الإسلامية تمكن المشرع من التوصل إلى الأحكام اللازمة والتى لاتخالف الأصول والمبادئ العامة للشريعة...".*
*ولما كان مفاد ما تقدم، أن سلطة التشريع اعتباراً من تاريخ العمل بتعديل العبارة الأخيرة من المادة الثانية من الدستور فى 22 مايو سنة 1980 – أصبحت مقيدة فيما تسنه من تشريعات مستحدثة أو معدلة لتشريعات سابقة على هذا التاريخ، بمراعاة أن تكون هذه التشريعات متفقة مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية وبحيث لا تخرج – فى الوقت ذاته – عن الضوابط والقيود التى تفرضها النصوص الدستورية الأخرى على سلطة التشريع فى صدد الممارسة التشريعية. فهى التى يتحدد بها – مع ذلك القيد المستحدث – النطاق الذى تباشر من خلاله المحكمة الدستورية العليا رقابتها القضائية على دستورية التشريعات. لما كان ذلك وكان إلزام المشرع باتخاذ مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع على ما سلف بيانه لاينصرف سوى إلى التشريعات التى تصدر بعد التاريخ الذى فرض فيه الإلزام بحيث إذا انطوى أى منها على ما يتعارض مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية يكون قد وقع فى حومة المخالفة الدستورية، أما التشريعات السابقة على ذلك التاريخ، فلا يتأتى إنفاذ حكم الإلزام المشار إليه بالنسبة لها لصدورها فعلاً من قبله أى وقت لم يكن القيد المتضمن هذا الإلزام قائماً واجب الاعمال ومن ثم، فإن هذه التشريعات تكون بمنأى عن أعمال هذا القيد، وهو مناط الرقابة الدستورية. ويؤيد هذا النظر ما أوردته اللجنة العامة فى مجلس الشعب بتقريرها المقدم بجلسة 15 سبتمبر سنة 1981 والذى وافق عليه المجلس من أنه " كان دستور سنة 1971 أول دستور فى تاريخنا الحديث ينص صراحة على أن الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر رئيسى للتشريع، ثم عدل الدستور عام 1980 لتكون الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع وهذا يعنى عدم جواز إصدار أى تشريع فى المستقبل يخالف أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، كما يعنى ضرورة إعادة النظر فى القوانين القائمة قبل العمل بدستور سنة 1971 وتعديلها بما يجعلها متفقة مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. " واستطرد تقرير اللجنة إلى أن "الانتقال من النظام القانونى القائم حالياً فى مصر والذى يرجع إلى أكثر من مائة سنة إلى النظام القانونى الإسلامى المتكامل يقتضى الاناة والتدقيق العملى، ومن هنا، فإن تقنين المتغيرات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية التى لم تكن مألوفة، أو معروفة وكذلك ما جد فى عالمنا المعاصر وما يقتضيه الوجود فى المجتمع الدولى من حالات وعلاقات ومعاملات، كل ذلك يستأهل الروية ويتطلب جهوداً، ومن ثم فإن تغيير النظام القانونى جميعه ينبغى أن يتاح لواضعيه والقائمين عليه الفترة الزمنية المناسبة حتى تجمع هذه القوانين متكاملة فى إطار القرآن والسنة وأحكام المجتهدين من الأئمة والعلماء......".*
*وحيث إن أعمال المادة الثانية من الدستور – بعد تعديلها – على ما تقدم بيانه وإن كان مؤداه إلزام المشرع باتخاذ مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى لما يضعه من تشريعات بعد التاريخ الذى فرض فيه هذا الإلزام بما يترتب عليه من اعتباره مخالفاً للدستور إذا لم يلتزم بذلك القيد، إلا أن قصر هذا الإلزام على تلك التشريعات لايعنى اعفاء المشرع من تبعه الابقاء على التشريعات السابقة رغم ما قد يشوبها من تعارض مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية، وإنما يلقى على عاتقه من الناحية السياسية مسئولية المبادرة إلى تنقية نصوص هذه التشريعات من أية مخالفة للمبادئ سالفة الذكر، تحقيقاً للاتساق بينها وبين التشريعات اللاحقة فى وجوب اتفاقها جميعاً مع هذه المبادئ وعدم الخروج عليها.*
*وحيث إنه ترتيباً على ما تقدم، ولما كان مبنى الطعن مخالفة المادة 227 من القانون المدنى للمادة الثانية من الدستور تأسيساً على أن الفوائد التى أجازت تلك المادة الاتفاق عليها تعد من الربا المحرم شرعاً طبقاً لمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية التى جعلتها المادة الثانية من الدستور المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع وإذ كان القيد المقرر بمقتضى هذه المادة – بعد تعديلها بتاريخ 22 مايو سنة 1980 والمتضمن إلزام المشرع بعدم مخالفة مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية – لا يتأتى أعماله بالنسبة للتشريعات السابقة عليه حسبما سلف بيانه، وكانت المادة 227 من القانون المدنى الصادر سنة 1948 لم يلحقها أى تعديل بعد التاريخ المشار إليه، ومن ثم، فإن النعى عليها، وحالتها هذه – بمخالفة حكم المادة الثانية من الدستور وأيا كان وجه الرأى فى تعارضها مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية – يكون فى غير محله. الأمر الذى يتعين معه الحكم برفض الدعوى فى هذا الشق منها.*
*"لهذه الأسباب"*

*حكمت المحكمة*
*أولاً :  بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة للطعن بعدم دستورية المادة 226 من القانون المدنى.*
*ثانياً : برفض الدعوى بالنسبة للطعن بعدم دستورية المادة 227 من القانون المدنى. وبمصادرة الكفالة وألزمت المدعية المصروفات ومبلغ ثلاثين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماه.*

----------

